# Ron Grimsled- Outers 1970s



## Red Baron (Oct 29, 2017)

My step father bequeathed his completion bows, trophies, and supplies to me upon his passing. 
I remember growing up in Onalaska and following him around to different meets promoting Outers Industries. He was a staff shooter for them and got me my first bow. It was an Astro and was one of the best gifts I had ever received. 
My son, and now my granddaughter are archers and I enjoy sharing the stories from my child hood and showing them the early wheeled bows I learned on. 
If anyone remembers him or can share stories I'd love to hear so I can share them with my children. 
Thx, Stu


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Ron & his brother Dave were staff shooters for Astro Bows when we (Astro Bows Inc.) were building bows in West Allis,WI.
Before Outer's Lab's of Onalaska,WI. Purchased Astro & moved it to Onalaska. If I remember right I believe they were shooting the Astro Recurve before switching to the compound. Now I am pressing my memory as Astro was sold in 1975
to Outer's so we are going back a couple of years.
I remember back when they would come down from La Crosse,WI. & I would assemble bows & tune them to there spects
& at that time we also had Broken Arrow archery range & they would go & shoot there new bows to make sure they 
were adjusted to the spects that they wanted.
Ron will be missed & hope is RIP. I haven't seen his brother Dave in a while, is he still with us?


----------



## Datadiver08 (11 mo ago)

kballer1 said:


> Ron & his brother Dave were staff shooters for Astro Bows when we (Astro Bows Inc.) were building bows in West Allis,WI.
> Before Outer's Lab's of Onalaska,WI. Purchased Astro & moved it to Onalaska. If I remember right I believe they were shooting the Astro Recurve before switching to the compound. Now I am pressing my memory as Astro was sold in 1975
> to Outer's so we are going back a couple of years.
> I remember back when they would come down from La Crosse,WI. & I would assemble bows & tune them to there spects
> ...


----------



## Datadiver08 (11 mo ago)

I am still around. Thinking of taking it up again.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Where are you located at? I am still shooting but not an Astro but I do still have some of them around yet. My main one I shoot in 76 that was painted by Frank Pearson, on of the first with a cable guard that i had made for Chek-It. Send me a PM would enjoy seeing you after all these years. Not many still around from that error!


----------



## arrowchucker222 (Jun 17, 2013)

I had 4 Astros. Target and a hunting 4 Wheeler. The when the 2 wheeler came out I was in hog heaven! A white one with red hardware and a 2 wheel hunting bow.
wish I still had that white and red bow.
Thanks Arrowchucker


----------

